# Black walnut-sealing the ends?



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago a third of my black walnut tree split off. I'm going to cut it up this next week and plan on saving the wood. For sealing I plan on using some old paint I have laying around. I have both latex and oil base paint, so which one would be the best?

Also what is the smallest size wood that's worth saving? I plan on storing it inside for a year or so, then using a some of the larger pieces and giving the rest away.

Thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

latex will breath...not very good to use

you need a Green Wood sealer...anchoseal is best, roof tar will work

I would also leave everything as big as possible then cut to size when your ready

black walnut is very pretty


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bill - I think that latex is OK, I seem to remember the GCWA guys saying to use cheap latex paint.

you want the wood to breathe and dry slowly.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Bill - I think that latex is OK, I seem to remember the GCWA guys saying to use cheap latex paint.
> 
> you want the wood to breathe and dry slowly.


works ok for short term storage and if you have nothing else to use


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Cheap latex paint will work fine. The wood will dry through the bark. Just paint the ends real good. Helps if the wood is wet when you paint it. Then the paint will soak into the wood a little.


----------

